# Heads up. Cartel Fantom limitations.



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

wow, I used to see that in cast risers back when the light arrows came out-sometimes there were air bubbles in the riser. WE have had a few Fantoms but all at lower weights


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

One of our club members had an SF cast riser. He went up to 34# limbs and found his shots were all going left. Careful observation by several coaches showed the riser was torquing to the left a full draw. He bought a different riser and problem solved.


----------



## Green Ring (Aug 13, 2012)

Yikes! Lots of guys buy cheap ILF risers like this and put 50# limbs on them for hunting.

If 38# is already too much, then the product description should definitely say so!

From Lancaster's site:

PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
• Affordable, high quality riser
• Sleek, modern design Ideal for beginner archers
• 6061 forged aluminum
• ILF adjustable limb pocket
• Synthetic wood grip
• Length: 25"
• Mass Weight: 2.6 lbs.

This riser likely had an unusual defect, otherwise there would be many more reports like this.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys -

Jim is correct. The problem was more common (but still rare) with cast risers, aluminum or magnesium. 

Defects happens, but I wouldn't let one or two anomalies label all entry level risers as bad. 

Biggest issue I've found with those risers is limited limb bolt adjustment. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Am adding this pic, which shows the break more clearly. TomG took a look at it today and had a good explanation of what happened. He said he will post about it later.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Holy cow! Note to self don't put limbs over 30# on my fantom.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Pls note that this riser is made by casted aluminium, not forged. One of the many similar existing in the market with different brands. This technology uses rather soft alluminium alloy, so these risers are suggested for low poundages / beginners use only. Averege reference is maximum 36# on the fingers, but better stay on safer side of it .


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

That's definitely good to know, Vittorio. The riser is described on LAS as being forged. My hubby just explained to me the difference between cast and forged. Looking at the break, and the graininess of the metal, he said it's definitely cast.

I'll be sure to advise LAS to change their description. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

Linda, Can you post a couple pics with the camera looking straight at the broken face? From what I can see so far, it appears the fracture originated near the clicker plate slot.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Steve,

I would if I hadn't already packed it up for return. Sorry. :/

You deduced exactly what TomG did. He said the right angle of the clicker plate cut out would have caused a weak spot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I looked at the fracture surfaces. It is clear that the originating point is at the clicker recess. It is machined with a sharp corner.

I saw this exact same issue with some PSE Universal bows in the mid-late 90s

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I do have to say that placing a sharp corner recess near a high stress area is risky. Doing this on a cast riser is even worse.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## buckleb (Jun 23, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Hmmm, what about the cheaper forged risers? I have a WNS Forged Elite, I was presuming this would be fine up to 40lb or so?


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

tassie_devil said:


> Hmmm, what about the cheaper forged risers? I have a WNS Forged Elite, I was presuming this would be fine up to 40lb or so?


I'd trust the Forged (and in general any forged or machined riser) at 40#. If it does break, it would most likely be due to a defect, which you cannot really predict regardless of the bow construction. For more anecdotal evidence, the only risers I have ever seen deform or break are either the wood risers on beginner bows, or cast aluminium risers.


----------



## xpistalpetex (Sep 3, 2017)

"Recommended for use with ILF limbs up to 36 lbs."

This was also on the lancaster's page for the fantom riser.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

You all have your 20 posts so go buy something.


----------



## NiN (Dec 8, 2015)

that is abnormal at all. Had yet saw any raiser broken like this before.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

tassie_devil said:


> Hmmm, what about the cheaper forged risers? I have a WNS Forged Elite, I was presuming this would be fine up to 40lb or so?


I've shot the predecessor, the SF Forged+, with 42# OTF and carbon arrows no problem. Still using that riser today.


----------



## Janice.Recurve (Dec 13, 2021)

Made me think twice using my new 38lbs limb on my fantom riser, and yet nobody in my circle had experienced similar case. Mostly just twist, defect bolt adjustment and string snap.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Lorne (Jun 5, 2016)

On the plus side, it will now fit into a much smaller bow case.


----------

